# some pics



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

a couple of pics... sorry for the bad quality photos.


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

another...


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

another..


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

otra vez...


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

otra vez..


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

otra..


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

otra vez.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice snakes !!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lovely tank - how well do they all get on?


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for the complements!! :smile: The tank is actually pretty balanced, all of my fish get along.


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

How big 'a tank is that?


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

its a 240g tank.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice tank


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

so what is in the tank

great pics


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

> so what is in the tank


Fish Pictured in Tank:
*--------------------*

(1) _19"_ Black Arowana
(1) _18"_ Spotted gar
(1) _8.5"_ Widebar dat.
(2) _16"_ Channa aurauntimaculata
(1) _18"_ P. Endlicheri Bichir
(1) _12"_ P. Yepezi ray (neu sp.?)
(1) _7.5"_ Nile Perch
(1) _4.5"_ Fly-River turtle


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Phull,

Did you get another Barca, or is that when you were holding Marc's for him?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very impressive collection you got there


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet collection


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

PhullTank57 said:


> its a 240g tank.


 planning to upgrade?


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

DOPE. Now that is a nice mix pred tank.


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks.. for all the kind words everybody. :smile:

kdblove_99, when i was holding them...









Innes, perhaps sometime in the near future... I plan to upgrade.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice tank man! Defintly one of the coolers ones i've seen


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

> Nice tank man! Defintly one of the coolers ones i've seen


Thanks... eric! :smile:


----------

